# Nationalized banks?



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The White House tried to knock down speculation that the government is preparing to nationalize several large U.S. banks, but some bankers complained that the Obama administration needs to act even more aggressively to shore up confidence in battered financial institutions.
Robert Gibbs, a White House spokesman, said Friday afternoon that the month-old Obama administration "continues to strongly believe that a privately held banking system is the correct way to go."
The comments reversed a broader decline by U.S. stocks that at one point pushed the Dow Jones Industrial Average close to 1997 levels. Still, the Dow finished down 100.28 points, or 1.3%, to 7365.67, a new low for the current bear market. Friday's decline left the Dow with its worst weekly drop in four months
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123515866806935383.html

The Dow has lost over 6000 pts since Odrama got elected and everytime he opens his trap it drops again...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Texas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought I could just ride out this presidency. Now, I'm actually getting nervous that the messiah is going to screw this country up for good.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I know I have said it before but I am really starting to believe he may be the *LAST *president of the United States.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

For every situation like this there is a book:










Am I immature for saying whats this shit! and making Biden and Obama look silly by moving the books around and intermingling them with Mike Savage, Ronald Reagen and George Washington while at the book store? With all the obama books and flaming propaganda I get sick. People stare at me. I am realizing that the American people are stupid in groups and fail to understand my simple shopping cart analogy. You go to the store with a list of items for a meal. You buy the things on the list, however all your friends come along and add shit to the list, before you know it not only do you have the whole store, you brought Radio Shack, the car dealer next door and everything else.

It doesn't require a lot of research to understand the sheer cost of this bill. People think it is nothing.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> I thought I could just ride out this presidency. Now, I'm actually getting nervous that the messiah is going to screw this country up for good.


+1:HS:


----------

